

When “Life Hacking” Is Really White Privilege - malditojavi
https://medium.com/p/a5e5f4e9132f

======
heygiraffe
This is a worthwhile article, and it makes some good points.

But I must say that, as usual in her writing, Dziura rubs me the wrong way
with her assumptions--implicit, but obvious--that sexism is only about men
harming women, only whites are racist, and so on. Am I not allowed to feel
rage, too, when I go to pick up my son at his school, and I watch mothers
breeze past the "All Visitors Must Check In" sign, while I'm the one who gets
a wary "May I help you sir?"

~~~
johnbm
She makes no significant case that the guy got what he wanted because he was
white, because he was a man or because he was rich. At most, he used his
employer's name to bend the truth. That makes him a liar, nothing more.

The fact is, rules can be bent, and if you do so with charm and wit, you can
often get away with it. It takes insight into how people and organizations
work, and what those people find important.

But just because others in the line don't speak up, doesn't mean they don't
feel miffed too. They just don't write incoherent medium posts about it.

If you go through life feeling like everything bad happens to you because of
your gender and skin color, it's easy to see ghosts everywhere. And it's easy
to think of one asshole as representative for the plight of white men
everywhere, no matter how ridiculous that actually is.

------
badman_ting
Some important ideas here, and Ta-Nehisi Coates is one of my favorites so
props for the link. But this jumps around too much and could do with some
serious editing. (Pieces on medium.com aren't edited, right?)

